
Treefinder license change in October 2015 - matthewmacleod
http://treefinder.de
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Never heard of this guy or his program, but Christ, what an asshole.

"In particular, I disagree with immigration policy. Immigration to my country
harms me, it harms my family, it harms my people. Whoever invites or welcomes
immigrants to Europe and Germany is my enemy. Immigration is the huge
corporations' interest, not peoples' interest. I am not against helping
refugees, but they would have to be kept strictly separated from us Europeans,
for some limited time only until they return home, and not being integrated
here as cheap workers and additional consumers. Immigration unnecessarily
defers the collapse of capitalism, its final crisis. The earlier the system
crashes, the more damage can be avoided. Possibly a civil war in Europe. Not
to mention the loss of our European genetic and cultural heritage."

